# can YOU tell me if i did my custom box right



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

just my test speaker..me and my dad built this 










the top isnt screwed in btw thats why its stickin up a little


















i hear that itll have canclelation and stuff.
2 12" alpine type rs
its goin in a 81 regal.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about cancelation. However you should have rounded the ends and corner of the port with a router. I also would have went with MDF instead of partical board.


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

LOOKS GOOD TO ME THATS HOW YOU DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

i already answered your question.......


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

cancellation is usually due to 2 speakers firing into each other and thus "cancelling" each other out, or in other words the phase would be out.

doing a dual sub-dual vented port style box in your trunk.......honestly, if you have enough power to hammer out the type r subs, you probably won't hear any minor inperfections the box might have, but yes defenatly rounding the inner port areas so air flow through and out of the box with the least amount of restriction is a safe bet to keep from having port noise, but again.....in the car you may not even hear it, but it will have ill effects on the sub over time.

i think for a father and son project it's 100%, it will be loud, and it will move alot of air, and it's cool your dad's involved in your build. my son is about a year and a half old........i can't wait till i can do this stuff with him!

keep up the good work!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 13 2010, 08:34 PM~19061443
> *i already answered your question.......
> *


yes i know thanks 
i just wated to get some more input ya know :happysad:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 13 2010, 11:26 PM~19062279
> *yes i know thanks
> i just wated to get some more input ya know :happysad:
> *


never second guess a jedi master......dont make me force choke you squidward


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice design father and son, should sound great!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i think firing into the trunk lid isnt good,is there a vent for the output to enter the cabin..im not into it. would have faced woofers back w vent into cabin..the wave cant move far enough ur goin to beat the hell out of the type r which arent the sturdiest woofers out there..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 14 2010, 03:56 PM~19065418
> *i think firing into the trunk lid isnt good,is there a vent for the output to enter the cabin..im not into it. would have faced woofers back w vent into cabin..the wave cant move far enough ur goin to beat the hell out of the type r which arent the sturdiest woofers out there..
> *


don't know about that


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

subs up and port torwards cabin = phail in this instance....

sub back port back = win


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

the "R" should do fine in this enclosure. 
my only concern is for your trunk lid.

it may be wise to bond the trunk bracing beams to the underside of the trunk lid so they do not vibrate loose and start eventually riping out the spot welds there on you and flexing the trunk lid like crazy.

you also may need to put sound deadning on the underside of your trunk to help control the rattles that it may or may not give off.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

FIRING INTO THE TRUNK LID IS GOING TO CAUSE A LOT OF METAL VIBRATTING WHICH I DONT LIKE HAVE YOU THOUGHT ABOUT THAT I WOULD RELOCATE THE FIRING OF THE WOOFERS THAT MY 2 CENTS BUT I DO GIVE YOUR FATHER AND YOU PROPS KEEP US POSTED


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I have run 4 12"s on 2000rms firing up never have I needed bracing. You can spend a bunch of money on sound deadening or just use a tube of silicone (only where the metal meets) for 3.00, even on the back of your license plate!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 14 2010, 11:27 PM~19069074
> *subs up and port torwards cabin = phail in this instance....
> 
> sub back port back = win
> *


X2 all day long


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im gonna give it a test run if i dont like it then just redo the whole thing
thanks guys for your honest inputs

when i get the instlal done i will post a pic. you be the judge


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

it aint going to be breaking records but i personally like it and think it has some potential.looks like theres plenty of clearance between the trunk lid and the face of the subs ,just make sure to port threw the wall toward the rear seat.


----------



## spkrtwkr (Oct 1, 2009)

Somebody will probably hear you boomin but it probably won't be you. It will rattle the hell out of your trunk. The main factor is the sound waves generated by the subs have no path into the cabin of your car. You're basically firing toward the ground and into the trunk lid. You might get some effect from the port, but ports are not designed for sound generation they are used to tune a box to a specific frequency to overcome a deficiency in design due to lack of air space or used to create a gain at a specific frequency or both. I'm not trying to be disrespectful to your efforts, just educate you on design. I have learned the hard way. I started amateur installing when I was 15 with help from my dad also and then went on to professionally install for 5 years. I did a similar install on a customer request when I was installing and it was very unimpressive. In the situation you have it might be best to go with a smaller driver and do a bandpass type enclosure and vent it thru the rear deck. Bandpass enclosures are a little trickier to build and tune to your listening needs but they do produce rather extreme sound for their size. If you vent thru the deck make sure the vent thru is at least 3 times the area of the port on the box. If the vent thru is smaller you will encounter vent thru "chaffing" sounds and it will effectively re-tune your enclosure. If you bought any of your equipment from a reputable shop they should help with ideas or dimensions, if they don't go find another shop!

It's awesome that your dad is helping!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

so in other wrods this desing is no good for loudness correct?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Hook it up, play it and if it sounds good to you then rock on.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 24 2010, 01:25 PM~19152673
> *so in other wrods this desing is no good for loudness correct?
> *


in other words this design is poorly thought out and will be disappointing...


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

each sub has its individual port going into the cabin. (im gonna cut a whole out in the back deck)


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that shit makes no sense at all......


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

those boxes have how much internal air space if they are sealed ?
looks kinda big / boomy lol


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

huh lol. they are ported..ports facing the cabin of the car. im not finished were still going to fix it and stuff. the ports are gonna lead into the cabin


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

you should go off the specs of your subs and build off of that. when building an enclosure that is the best method i ahve found sealed is going to give you the best results unless you can really tune that port. ported enclosures are great for sound off /spl boxes loud ass hell but kinda sloppy imo. good luck with your build
p.s. switch your weatherstrip to your trunk around your gonna get water in it when you wash your ride and all that particle board is gonna swell up on ya


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Dec 13 2010, 08:33 PM~19318206
> *you should go off the specs of your subs and build off of that. when building an enclosure that is the best method i ahve found sealed is going to give you the best results unless you can really tune that port. ported enclosures are great for sound off /spl boxes loud ass hell but kinda sloppy imo.
> *


your opinion is shit n00b.... now go kick rocks


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

if you say its ported ill believe you. I went and looked at your pix again to see if i was missing something - but I dont see any ports in your pictures ?


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

So what exaclt is your question? 

Is forward facing ports at the front of the trunk a bad idea when the drivers are at the rear of the trunk facing up?

Well I definitely would have had to test it with something before building anything permanent... I always put ports on the same plane as the drivers so i dont have to worry about it, and that way its easy to throw in a test box and see whats going to work best for a given car.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette+Dec 14 2010, 12:02 AM~19320960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you mean on the same plane? im not really audio expert this was just a little somethin :happysad: i just want to know if its a good idea to cut the back dash to allow the air to go into the cabin to make it louder the ports are facing the back seat.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 14 2010, 12:25 PM~19323107
> *what do you mean on the same plane? im not really audio expert this was just a little somethin :happysad:  i just want to know if its a good idea to cut the back dash to allow the air to go into the cabin to make it louder the ports are facing the back seat.
> *


Most people just remove the cover (cardboard piece) from out of the rear seat and un-hook it so the sound will come in, I carpeted over mine so I could lay it down. I think I understand what your idea is. The thing under your rear deck lid that you built is the port so your sealed boxes are firing into that and the sound comes up through? That would work like a bandpass box but nowhere near tuned properly. There have been several 7th order bandpass designs in G-Bodys that have sounded great.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

So my port is all messed up ? To long or how can I tune it?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

The port has to be part of the box not seperate. Like the diagram I posted. I could calculate one for you, but it would require you rebuild. This is why I said just run your setup as is and pull the material out of the back seat to let sound through because cutting your rear deck lid is a pain and it will not gain you that much. after pulling the rear seat away hook up your stuff and listen to it, if you like it then keep it as is.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Dec 14 2010, 12:32 PM~19324045
> *The port has to be part of the box not seperate. Like the diagram I posted. I could calculate one for you, but it would require you rebuild. This is why I said just run your setup as is and pull the material out of the back seat to let sound through because cutting your rear deck lid is a pain and it will not gain you that much. after pulling the rear seat away hook up your stuff and listen to it, if you like it then keep it as is.
> *


Co-signed

Pull your back seat out.Cut the brackets that connect it to the body.Trust me it makes a hell of a difference.

Dont know if you can see it
I also pulled mine out an cut the factory brackets off as painted the back side rattle can black.Taped up around the colored fabric.Looks allot better than the pee yellow insulation 









I also cut out the middle brace.I'm 3 wheelin yet so why not


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Dec 14 2010, 12:13 PM~19323453
> *Most people just remove the cover (cardboard piece) from out of the rear seat and un-hook it so the sound will come in, I carpeted over mine so I could lay it down. I think I understand what your idea is. The thing under your rear deck lid that you built is the port so your sealed boxes are firing into that and the sound comes up through? That would work like a bandpass box but nowhere near tuned properly. There have been several 7th order bandpass designs in G-Bodys that have sounded great.
> 
> 
> ...


7th Order boxes are probably one of the better sound boxes if you can get the tuning frequency correct. I had 2 rockford 8" subs in a 7th order, no one believed they were 8" subs.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

what can i do without taking my back seat out :happysad:

im gona finish it off and test it out if i dontlike it then im destroying everything and starting froms cratch


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

tuned boxes are harder to build because they have to be tuned. You will have to do alot of reading to get a better understanding,But anyways here is something i found that might help calculate the port size. 
http://www.carstereo.com/help/Articles.cfm?id=31

My suggestion would be to start with a sealed box.

Good Luck....Oh and bass is a none directional sound wave.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i think everybody including myself is confused. lol

im fiberglassing over everything if that clears anything up :happysad:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Dec 14 2010, 11:55 PM~19328641
> *i think everybody including myself is confused. lol
> 
> im fiberglassing over everything if that clears anything up :happysad:
> *


OK but nothing in that system says anything but look at me.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Tuned boxes are not hard to build at all, there's a ton of resources (FREE) I might add that can easily help you even if you have never built before. If after you hook it all up and you don't like it PM me I have helped people for years on www.termpro.com forums on enclosure building. I can help you design a good bandpass enclosure that can be ported through the rear deck as per your original intension's.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

okay guys thanks so much i plan to finish it in a few weeks and if i dont like it then ill hit you guys up again  i appreciate it guys


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Dec 15 2010, 06:11 AM~19331297
> *Tuned boxes are not hard to build at all, there's a ton of resources (FREE) I might add that can easily help you even if you have never built before. If after you hook it all up and you don't like it PM me I have helped people for years on www.termpro.com forums on enclosure building. I can help you design a good bandpass enclosure that can be ported through the rear deck as per your original intension's.
> *


fast forward to .15




 well here it is tested out. song sucks but the trunk doesnt rattle to bad all the bass is in the cabin. my amps were turned down and i was only at 15 check it out


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like it's twangin pretty good man. Keep in mind that your amps "Gains" are not volume control but rather a tool for matching your headunit's low voltage output and it sounds good to me, if you want to set it easily then turn your amps gain all the way down and turn your radio to 3/4 of full volume then turn your amps gain up until you hear distortion then just turn your amps gain back a little.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

THANK FOR INPUT JEFF TO BAD EVER OPINIONTHESE GUY GOT ARENT EVEN WORTH DA 2 CENTS
MORE TO COME READY FOR WEGO TOUR PAINT UNDERNEATH, TRUNK, REPAINT CAR, RIMS, INSIDES LESS THAN A YEAR ALL WORK DONE BE US EVEN IF WE NEVER DONE BEFORE STEELAHATER CUSTOMS MY GARAGE NAME EVER THANG LEGEIT THIS IS OZ NOT SQUID


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Do your thing, thats why its called customs :biggrin:


----------

